# 12.5hp briggs in craftsman valve prob please help?



## leonardharootun (Jun 5, 2011)

*I just got an older craftsman garden tractor 42" deck 6 speed on right fender lil older
Was sittin 4 like 2 years got all cleaned out water dirt etc turns over but no compresion checked out valves and exhaust is up and down with engine movment but the intake valve goes up and wont come down .
sprayed alot of wd40 and carb cleaner on er but stil wont come back down unless i tap wit hammer

is there a way to get to move without takeing out valve this should also be my prob why not starting right?\\ thanks leonard[/*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is the valve / lifter spring damaged?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try using Some PB BLASTER,instead of the wd40.It penetrates better,and will loosen carbon,rust,and varnish.Spray it on the valve stem,and lifters,and keep working the valve up& down as you spray it.It's also good on cables.A valve that sticks open,will definitely stop the engine from starting!Welcome to the forum!


----------



## leonardharootun (Jun 5, 2011)

The valve looks to be ok along with the spring / I will try using pb blaster today too thanks happy to be here!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

leonardharootun said:


> The valve looks to be ok along with the spring / I will try using pb blaster today too thanks happy to be here!!



Let us know if it works, and we are Happy to have you here..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

PB blaster is some awsome stuff - i use that on first start ups of clunker tractors i drag home - best thing is itll burn up clean when the motor fires.

Sounds like its a sticky valve , from either rust or corrosion due to the water. Ive had motors that were water logged on the intake side - used the PB blaster and havent had an issue.


----------

